# kitchen and bathroom remodeling



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Grumpy said:


> I'm pricing stuff now at homdepot.com






Don't go there for your floor.
If you have flooring questions, you know where to find me.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

> I'm pricing stuff now at homdepot.com


Don't go there for your paint or wallpaper.
If you have paint or paper questions, you know where to find me.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

LOl. Ok guys what products do you recommend?

Floor tile for the bathroom should be smooth enough that it's easy to clean and rough enough that I don't fall on my butt every time I get out of the shower. I am leaning towards ceramic.

Walls will be tiled only at the shower area, not a large area. The rest of the walls will be painted. I heard the Bear product home depot sells is quality, but I guess not. I was definetly going to get a product that resists mildew.

Comments?


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Glazed tile will resist mildew if you seal the grout. So go with a glazed porcelain.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Any specific manufacturer? WOuldn't glazed make it too smooth to walk on when wet? Or am I confusing glaze with gloss?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Benjamin Moore makes an excellent paint for kitchens and baths. It comes ready mixed with a mildew and mold inhibitor. If you have no ventilation, or like long showers, you can always add more inhibitor if you feel the need.

Click here to see the paint.

I've used this paint many times and it performs great. Looks good, spreads good, covers good, comes in satin or semi gloss.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Poercelain is porous (did I spell that right?).
So you would need to seal to protect against staining and such. When a glaze is applied, it seals the porcelain. It is not a gloss, just a glaze, and some glaze is applied sooo many times, it actually has a slate type look to it.
The single gloss glaze is definately something you want to avoid for the floor, unless you just do not think you have made enough trips to your doctor.


As far as manufacturers, it really doesnt matter, as long as you don't buy 99 cent tile you should be o.k.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

Pro would you recommend satin or semi gloss for the bathroom? I think bathrooms should be high-light so I'd go for whichever provides the best shine. I know of a a Ben Moore store not too far from my house. I think I'll stop in tomorrow. How many sqft of wall will one gallon cover with one coat?

Flor, the bathroom is so small I can splurge on floor tiles and never really break the budget.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Best shine would be semi-gloss. One gallon will cover approximately 350 sq. ft. depending on the condition and porosity of the walls. Figure 2 coats for uniform appearance and coverage for durability.


----------



## NMR522 (Feb 10, 2005)

My husband and I are preparing to remodel our bathrooms and kitchen soon. However, we are having problems with humidity in these rooms that we've noticed. I just read about some kind of paint with mildew and mold inhibitor; we also have mold that builds up in one of the bathrooms, would this kind of paint work on the sweating walls and ceilings or is there something else?

Sweating walls


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

First you need to address the humidity problem (sweating walls). Do you have ventilation fans in these rooms?


----------

